# My toddler locked me out of the house yesterday!!



## MommyDOK (Jan 9, 2003)

I never thought this would happen to me (looking back, I don't know why it wouldn't happen) so I just wanted to warn the rest of you. I went out on my front step to put my dogs on their outside leash. My toddler shut the door behind me--- no big deal as she has done that before. Well, then she turned the handle and locked it!!
I immediately freaked out as my four month old was asleep in the swing. My neighbor has a key, but he wasn't home so I ran over to my other neighbor and she let me use the phone. I called dh who was at work (20min drive) and I thought I would have to call 911, but my neighbor figured out how to open my window.

SO, all in all, not a huge problem, but really got me thinking that I've got to be better prepared for these things!


----------



## KyleAnn (May 24, 2004)

Phew! My ds has started to close the door and lock it behind me....we are trying to grow some grass in the backyard







, so I have been out there watering the crap out of it. I go out the back door and everytime I try to get back in-locked. Fortunately it has only happened while dh was home, so he was able to let me in after some knocking. I would be terrified if I got stuck out there w/out help though-sorry you had to go through that!
We keep a hide-a-key now though.


----------



## nwaddellr (Jan 2, 2005)

My DS locked the bathroom door the other day. Luckily, when I closed the door, he wasn't in it (I was trying to keep him out at the time) since we don't have a key, all the windows were closed, and when we called in the locksmith, he ended up having to drill the lock out and we totally replaced the doorknob. Now it has a push-button lock - who puts a tumbler lock on your master bathroom door anyways?


----------



## mar4JC (Sep 27, 2004)

OMGosh! Happened to me too! (Well, I locked me and the boy outside the house!) I stayed at my neighbor's til DH came home.

Now, I don't lock the door, when I'm going to get the mail, I leave it ajar (and bring my son with me....)

Also, my DS loves car keys, so I always give him mine when I'm putting him in the car seat. However, with those electric locks, he'd be able to easily and unintentionally lock himself inside if I were to close his door and walk to the driver seat!!!!!! (This didn't happen, but the thought of it made me sweat). So, IF your kid plays with your keys, be sure you leave a door open if he's inside the car!!!


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

toddlers







:LOL

dd has done this many a time and I'm sure many a time more in the future :LOL


----------



## trimomma (Jun 1, 2004)

That's happened to me, also!! I went to take out the trash and when ds was trying to open the door for me to come back in, he turned the lock. He got very nervous and began crying when he realized he couldn't unlock the door. I'd imagine it's just as scary for a little one to be locked alone in a house as it is to be locked out with your child inside. Anyway, my car was unlocked and in the driveway - got my cell phone out of the car and called dh. We have a big picture window in the front of the house and ds sat on one side of it and I sat on the outside of it while we waited for dh, who worked 5 mins down the road, to come home and unlock the door.

That afternoon, we got a hide-a-key for outside!!!


----------



## oneotamama (Apr 23, 2004)

glad everything turned out okay. scary!


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm completely paranoid about such things. My keys live in my pant's pocket and get transferred immediately with my wallet when I get dressed. I always leave the front cardoor a jar when I'm getting ds in the carseat. I did lock myself out of the house recently because dh took the keys out of my pocket, but my mom was home to let us back in.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Immediately after I posted, I stepped out the back door to get something and ds followed me out, shutting and locking the door behind us :LOL . Yes, I had my keys but had to walk around to the front door to use them, carrying ds since he had no shoes.


----------

